# Confused about "printing" in an OC state



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

My understanding is that 44 states allow OC. If you have a CCW in an OC state then it should not matter if your gun is concealed or showing or anywhere in between......logically. 

Obviously you can't accidentally conceal a gun if your OC'ing without a CCW. That I get. 

Example: I'm in Wal-Mart attempting to conceal carry with my CCW. I do a rather poor job of it and virtually everyone can see that I'm carrying. If it's an OC state then where is the problem.....legally? Since I can legally carry concealed with my CCW.....or.....OC legally with or without one.

P.S. I don't have a CCW and I don't OC either.....just trying to get it straight in my head.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The only issue with open carry is that once you sit down it isn't open. In some states if you turn to where LEO is now 180 degrees from the holster it isn't open. The biggest issue is you are seen in the Walmart by some old woman that hates guns with a gun. She calls the law. While you might be legal (not in a Walmart though that will post no weapons at the door) she has called the cops and to them you are just the guy with a gun. This tends to make them nervous. One would have to expect to be stopped from time to time to be asked about the permit you need because your gun is not in compliance with OC laws.

I'm sure I've not quite said all that right..There are much better qualified people to explain it around here that can clear up whatever I muddied..heh


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

There wouldn't be a problem legally as far as concealed or open carry. But, since they can see it, the store management could still ask you to not bring your weapon into the store (even if they don't have a sign posted). Their store, their rules.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> The only issue with open carry is that once you sit down it isn't open. In some states if you turn to where LEO is now 180 degrees from the holster it isn't open. The biggest issue is you are seen in the Walmart by some old woman that hates guns with a gun. She calls the law. While you might be legal (not in a Walmart though that will post no weapons at the door) she has called the cops and to them you are just the guy with a gun. This tends to make them nervous. One would have to expect to be stopped from time to time to be asked about the permit you need because your gun is not in compliance with OC laws.


Ok.....my point is that if you do have a CCW then "printing" should be a non issue in a OC state (As long as you are carrying in an area that permits OC'ing). Is that clearer?

It's not about Wal-Mart.....that was just an example since it appears that most of them don't have signs asking you not to carry. In Michigan you can walk into "most" shopping places while open carrying.....you might get funny looks, you might get questioned and you might even get the cops called on you......but you are perfectly legal. (If you legally own the gun and it has been inspected)

Also. Wearing the gun in an exposed holster is considered legal OC even if you are facing away from half of the people (or police) half of the time.......that's not concealing. If it's in a holster on the outside of your clothes you're safe from any "concealed" argument.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The biggest problem I know of is certiancounty, city dislike CCW and if you are printing they will have local officers that will charge of " terror of the public". Charolette was one town it happened in.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The reason I brought things up as I did was because there are some places where you can turn around and all of a sudden is concealed. I live in Ky where OC is allowed and even in your vehicle if it is in a glove box it is still OK. I guess what I was talking more about was more the idea that while legal it opens a possible can of worms that can cause you problems in your day. As for a printing... the same applies, people see you are carrying easily it just might be a cause for others to cause you hard way to go. 

Your idea is sound. If you have a CCW and someone sees you have a pistol because your shirt blows open a little I would say you are OK. It's just that advertisement might cause those around you to get a little nervous.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> The biggest problem I know of is certiancounty, city dislike CCW and if you are printing they will have local officers that will charge of " terror of the public". Charolette was one town it happened in.


Yup. NC technically has OC, but also has a law on the books called :Going Armed to the Terror of the People", which pretty much negates the OC laws.

My suggestion is adjust your wardrobe (if and when you do start to CCW) to work for CCW and avoid any potential problems.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Todd said:


> Yup. NC technically has OC, but also has a law on the books called :Going Armed to the Terror of the People", which pretty much negates the OC laws.
> 
> My suggestion is adjust your wardrobe (if and when you do start to CCW) to work for CCW and avoid any potential problems.


I was just wondering about the "technical/legal" issues. I have no plans to OC.....unless maybe I'm out in the woods. Hell, both of my guns have red dot scopes on them.....not very useful for carrying.

In Michigan there is no "Terror of the people" law. They can't try and use any "disturbing of the peace" or "brandishing" laws either......unless of course you are waiving your gun around. If it's in its' holster you have no issues......at least not with the State. You may still make a lot of people very uncomfortable however.


----------

